# Anyone Have Stabilizer Arms On Landing Gear? Jt ?



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I have priced the JT strong arm set up and its seems a bit expensive.IMHO. I went to some chassis parts sites and it seems as though you could make your own with heim joints,panhard bar,and maybe a few 'fabricated' brackets. Not trying to be a cheap bastardo the JT ones just seem a bit high. Do any of you fine OBers have these? Or maybe you have found some that work just as well as the JT's but less expensive. Thanks for any info on this!!

Bobby Allen a.k.a. C.Basterdo


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I purchased some from Camping World for less than JT's is priced. They are Jt's strong arm but with a different name. Mine were made by Ultra-Fab. I think Ultra-Fab is buying them from Jt and resaleing them under there name. Let me tell you one thing for sure. These things work. My 5'er was bad about moving from side to side and these things stopped all the movement from side to side and front to back. I think they are worth every penny I spent for them. Here is the link to the Ultra-Fab site where you can find them.

The Eliminator

Leon


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info.I did look at them from the link you posted.I also looked at the instructions and they seem easy to install.Measure twice drill once.It looks like they are $349.00 for 6. Thats the best so far.

Thanks Again !!
Bobby


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I've wanted to do this too, I have quite a bit of sway right now, especially with a 9 year old jumping around in the back. $350 still seems excessive for some locking bars. I am going to do more research in to a DIY solution.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

A company on Ebay is selling the JT's for $299 and free shipping right now.........same company I bought my Fifth Airborne pinbox from.

Steve


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I just purchased a set of "Jack-Tite" stabilizers at the Nashville RV show a couple weeks ago. They are new to the market, and I talked to the owner of the company at the show. They had a set of them mounted on a 5th wheel at the show, and I could not believe the difference they made in eliminating the nagging motion that still remains with standard landing pads and stabilizer jacks.

I have yet to test them out on my camper since the OB is still at its winter home. Hope to bring her home in the next two weeks and give the Jack-Tites a try.

Jack-Tite Stabilizers


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

JT, those look like they work on the same principle and are a lot cheaper. Lets us know how they are once you get them installed.

Leon


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

GoVols said:


> I just purchased a set of "Jack-Tite" stabilizers at the Nashville RV show a couple weeks ago. They are new to the market, and I talked to the owner of the company at the show. They had a set of them mounted on a 5th wheel at the show, and I could not believe the difference they made in eliminating the nagging motion that still remains with standard landing pads and stabilizer jacks.
> 
> I have yet to test them out on my camper since the OB is still at its winter home. Hope to bring her home in the next two weeks and give the Jack-Tites a try.
> 
> Jack-Tite Stabilizers


Interesting concept..........

But now you need to find room to carry four of those things around.

Steve


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Definietly look interesting. Wonder if you could stack two of them to get the front to back sway control of the other systems as well.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just had an









Just have 3 people go in on 2 sets of 6 JT's for $700.00...

If you only need 4 per trailer, you would get 12, enough for 3 Outbacks @ $233.33 per set!









ok, my brain hurts


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea thats the ticket !!!


----------

